
“Otherwise do something else” - Swizec
http://cdixon.org/2011/12/02/otherwise-do-something-else/?repost-because-hn-should-discuss
======
simonsarris
I mildly protest this advice because it is possible that one really, deeply
enjoys the process of starting a business but they would not know unless they
try, so it could very well be worth giving it a shot if you're in a position
to do so.

Then we can consider the advice of another philosopher, John McCarthy (coined
the term A.I. and "discovered" lisp), _"If it doesn't work right, we can
always try something else."_

~~~
tptacek
People should know what they're getting in to, is the reason someone like
Chris Dixon takes the time to write a post like this. He's not demanding that
people not dip their toes; he's just saying, "I've been in the water, and it's
fucking frigid".

He's right, from what I can tell. I've done my whole career in startups, and
~6 years into this one it's still costing me significant sleep and cortisol.

------
Swizec
The question that bugs me most about this advice is the same as I've posted in
the comments over there

What about those of us who hate [almost] everything that comes with running a
company, but can't imagine being happy in any other context?

I've almost decided that having a company is simply a necessary evil for what
I want out of my life.

~~~
tptacek
You just said the exact same thing Chris Dixon said: if you can't think of any
way to live your life but to run your own company, start a company.

~~~
Swizec
Problem is that _running_ a company isn't something that brings me happiness.

~~~
randomdata
I can relate. I dislike running a company myself, but when I work for someone
else, I get upset that I'm not involved with those operations.

Perhaps in my case a partner would help. Someone who is in charge of that end
of the business, but I can still jump in and help.

------
peteforde
Chris nailed it. My own sleep cycle is spinning wildly out of control. I have
an Atlas complex when it comes to my startup.

Years ago I read similar advice for musicians in bands that want to "take it
to the next level". The short version was "Don't!" and the longer version was
"The only people that should be in a touring rock band are the people who
can't not be in a touring rock band."

I spent several years trying to act like I needed to be in a touring rock
band. Luckily I was and still am young enough to be wrong and not have any
serious regrets.

~~~
mikeleeorg
On a bit of a tangent, I know quite a few practicing musicians who have tech
skills and are in startups. They all seem to do quite well, perhaps because
both career options require a lot of faith & passion, as well as financial
discipline.

~~~
billpatrianakos
To take your tangent further, this describes me! I originally was a musician
and studied for a degree in Music Composition. At the same time I had also
been programming for the web since I was like 11 or 12 and suddenly one day I
realized that my career choice should have been my hobby and my hobby should
be my career. Now I've been progra,Ming full time, in the web dev biz for
almost a year, and got a small startup I'm hacking away on on the side. I also
switched colleges and am a Comp Sci major.

~~~
mikeleeorg
I have a feeling the creative muscle you've exercised as a musician has also
helped tremendously as a hacker & business owner. Those same
musician/programmers that I know also tend to come up with some pretty far-out
ideas & solutions. The discipline of constant practice, the ability to tap
into your "intuitive" & creative side, and the understanding of another
language (musical notes) probably translates very well.

This can apply to other creative fields too, of course.

------
gfodor
This is the exact same advice I give to people who want to become physicians,
particularly surgeons, having watched several people go through it. It's only
a rational choice if you know you'd never be happy doing anything else.

------
rmason
For me the cartoon, 'the knot in the founders stomach', in the comments was
priceless. I'm thinking of framing it.

When someone says what it like to be an entrepreneur I would just point to it.

------
funkah
Probably good advice. I couldn't imagine being happy in a life where I didn't
get decent sleep, or where it would be possible to say "I haven’t slept well
for years."

